# Lie Detector Test



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a spouse take one? Is it even possible for private citizens?

If so, what were the results and how did it impact your marriage?


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

I was going to have my husband take one until I decided it's not even worth it in my case and I want a divorce anyway. They are available through private agencies, usually ex-cops, etc. Just google polygraph in your area and you should have some options. Remember a polygraph can't be administered without the person's consent, so it's not something they can be forced into. But like many said to me, if they refuse the test, then you pretty much already have your answer.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The polygraph is just a measuring instrument, so whether the results are reliable or not depends upon the quality of the examiner. In my opinion, the absolute best examiners are those trained by the U.S. Department of Defense, especially if you can find one that worked as an Army CID Special Agent as a polygrapher. They probably won't be the cheapest you'll find but if you have to make a major life decision based on their exam, it'll be worth paying a little more. While shopping around for an examiner, ask about their training. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The #1 best thing about getting someone to take a polygraph is that, the night before they're to go, they're very likely to spill everything - so they don't get caught 'hiding' things.


----------

